
Introducing HelloSign for Gmail - guiseppecalzone
https://www.hellosign.com/gmail
======
brk
I'll be honest, I'm tired of "free".

I'd rather see some definitive information under the Pricing section. I'm
tired of getting "invested" in web apps that are free, and then having them
pivot dramatically or go under. This is less of an issue for small things, but
anything that I'm going to incorporate into my business workflow needs to have
at least some semblance of a business plan apparent.

Looks neat, I'll be happy to try it out when you're ready to take my money :)

~~~
davidjgraph
How long does something need to be provider for for free before you trust that
it'll stay that way? This is an attitude we're trying to overcome with our
model.

~~~
pdonis
_How long does something need to be provider for for free before you trust
that it'll stay that way?_

My personal answer: never. Google has killed free apps that had had lots of
users for years. If Google can't guarantee that a free app will stay free and
available, nobody can.

~~~
davidjgraph
As just the kind of 100% no person I need to convince, does our explanation of
our model [http://forum.jgraph.com/questions/4323/is-draw-io-here-to-
st...](http://forum.jgraph.com/questions/4323/is-draw-io-here-to-stay-how-
come-it-s-free-and-will-it-stay-free) not sway you at all?

~~~
pdonis
This tells me that your real product is not free. You are selling a product,
technology for making custom diagramming applications, that happens to have an
offshoot that you can make freely available without compromising your core
business model, and making it freely available has a better cost-benefit for
you than trying to sell it as a cheap app, or for that matter not releasing it
at all (releasing it gives you positive PR if nothing else). (Btw, is there a
similar business model and explanation for hellosign? I assume there is. If
not, the link you gave is not really relevant to this discussion.)

None of the above is communicated when you say "it's free!" on your front page
with no other explanation, or when you ask "how long does it need to be
provided for free before you trust that it will stay that way?". The critical
factor is not how long you've been providing it for free; it's that the free
"product" is not really the product, it's just a side effect of your real
product.

If you really want to change people's attitudes about the issues involved
here, find a catchy word that differentiates your business model from "free".

~~~
davidjgraph
"Btw, is there a similar business model and explanation for hellosign? I
assume there is. If not, the link you gave is not really relevant to this
discussion."

Threads in topics often vary in subject. My posting would not be suitable as a
reply to the OP, following from the top of this thread, I would say my replies
are perfectly reasonable relative to the parent post.

~~~
pdonis
I may have misunderstood your original post; I thought you were one of the
developers of hellosign, who also happened to have a previous product that was
marketed similarly. Looking at hellosign's About page and comparing it with
the page you linked to, that does not appear to be the case.

I still think an answer to my question about hellosign's business model would
be of interest for this thread, but obviously if you're not involved with
hellosign you can't give that answer. Sorry for the misunderstanding on my
part.

------
negativity
Why, why, WHY does no one even question the idea of graphic signatures to
begin with?

This thing where we scan a piece of paper or paste in a little image has
always smacked of forgery to me anyway? All I need is one image of your
signature, and I can sign for you anywhere I want. It's like when they hand
out rubber stamps for secretaries to use.

It's like somewhere along the line, wherever you see hand-written signatures
still employed as a means of confirmation/verification, no one explained to
the witless bureaucrats that accept them, that there may as well be an image
of a spider cartoon.

For reference: > <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Thorne_%28writer%29> >
[http://www.amazon.com/Internet-Playground-Irreverent-
Corresp...](http://www.amazon.com/Internet-Playground-Irreverent-
Correspondences-Online/dp/1585428817) >
[http://keboch.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/imagesspider-20as-...](http://keboch.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/imagesspider-20as-20payment.gif)

Wasn't the whole idea of hand-written signatures supposed to be a pattern
where it's difficult to readily forge the distinctive handwriting style of a
fluid fancy cursive-script signature? When you paste in an image, it's a
cookie-cutter perfect match every time. Where's the authenticity?

Hand-written signatures have no place in digital documents as a secure means
of authenticity. Why are they used at all?

In general, they should be replaced by digital/cryptographic mechanisms, but
in most cases the underlying concepts are to hard for people to explain or
understand.

When people use scanned signatures, it's like we're still stuck in the 1800's
where if you were illiterate, placing your "X" on the dotted line was good
enough for a binding contract.

Am I the only one who sees things this way? Am I alone here?

~~~
Ecio78
No, you are not alone. I've worked for banks and financial firms (in Italy)
and I've always seen image signatures only used for sort-of-personally-signed
communications (i.e. a letter from the CEO stating that we're changing
conditions) but not for "real" contract signing.

On other side, AFAIK, in our law simple plain text email (neither PEC nor
s/mime signed email) and faxes are considered legal methods of communication
and I cant really understand why (it is so easy to create fake email or faxes)

~~~
notahacker
I used to receive renewal confirmation and acceptance of price increases for
five figure licence agreements between big, traditional companies by plaintext
email saying "I accept". It was treated as legally binding (though we did want
bona fide signatures for the initial agreement)

Some universally accepted unique private key is probably the way forward
here...

------
nostromo
I've been using the sign feature in Preview on Mac for a while now and love
it. I no longer use a printer. Nice to see someone remove the download, save,
and attach step.

Every time I use Preview, I can't help but feel like the entire idea of a
signature is archaic and strange. In effect, I'm forging my own signature with
Preview, and nobody cares. While I'm at it, I wish I could not only "sign" the
document, but sign it in e-blood and maybe add a skeuomorphic graphic that
seals the email in paraffin wax with a old english stamp of my initials.

Or maybe someone can figure out how to get us beyond signatures.

~~~
samaparicio
Just to point out that when you send a PDF document signed with Preview, I can
open that document, extract your signature, and paste it in any other PDF that
I want to. For me, this makes it too dangerous to use.

~~~
jsmeaton
Couldn't they just scan/cut/paste a regularly signed signature? I know it
makes the process harder - but someone determined..

~~~
joenathan
Or just screenshot it.

------
mapgrep
This looks really cool.

A small respectful note: As a consumer, if I didn't know about Paul's
financial connection to HelloSign, I'd have liked to seen it disclosed in
connection with his prominent endorsement.

I hope this comment isn't taken as an attack on HelloSign or Paul; Paul is
known as particularly ethical (thanks in part to his suggesting Google's
motto), and I'm sure he really believes what he says in the quote, and this
does indeed look nifty. All the more reason to have a little footnote
somewhere: So no one can blow this up by claiming anything is being hidden.

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Joseph here, cofounder of HelloSign / HelloFax.

Thanks for the comment. Paul Buchheit is an investor, so he got an early view
of the plugin. We were especially interested in his feedback, since he created
Gmail.

As a company, we have made a conscious decision not to disclose our funding.
But, for the purposes of transparency, we'd like to make clear that he's an
investor.

~~~
benatkin
> As a company, we have made a conscious decision not to disclose our funding.
> But, for the purposes of transparency, we'd like to make clear that he's an
> investor.

I think the situation requires it. If you want to keep your investors secret
you can remove the quote, otherwise you can just add that Paul Buchheit is an
investor. You don't even have to change the markup. There is plenty of room to
change it to "Paul Buchheit, founder of Gmail and investor in HelloSign".

~~~
benatkin
I see this change was implemented. Way to go!
<https://www.hellosign.com/gmail>

This is auxiliary but it makes me more interested in using HelloSign.

BTW I think it's even better for marketing this way. Now it's a double-
endorsement.

------
zbruhnke
I'm already a heavy user of hellofax/hellosign but this falls into the
"Fucking Awesome" category of new things for me. This is just WAY better than
having to download and drag and drop into hellofax then email from there which
I honestly already thought was pretty easy.

My only wish now is that you guys would come out with an API where I could
incorporate hellosign into some of my applications that require two parties to
enter into an agreement.

EDIT: Oh and congrats on the google acquisition because I'm sure its coming

~~~
joelandren
API is now live: <http://www.hellosign.com/info/api>

~~~
zbruhnke
haha well I both feel silly and that you have just made my day

------
IgorPartola
On the plus side: this is "Fucking Awesome". I've been doing GIMP + scanned
PNG of my signature.

On the minus side, your home page loads stuff from Vimeo over HTTP, not HTTPS.
Please fix that.

Edit: Some usage notes:

First, loading a large document (40 pages) takes forever and there is no way
to cancel it.

Second, there is no way to resize the signature image.

Third, my signature is scanned in blue ink. Why can't I use a non-greyscale
image?

Forth, I happen to have a random contract here that is actually a .gif. Why
can't I edit that even though I have the link to "Sign" it?

Otherwise, this is still "Fucking Awesome". Great job!

~~~
vlokshin
If I had to take a guess, a UX expert is not part of the core team and someone
was probably contracted for the design.

The idea/product/execution are 90% AWESOME, but then the little UX neglects
things like what's mentioned above + dull text (looks inactive) when you're
writing in an active form field on sign-up, and a default dropdown of industry
that you can't scroll down the bottom too in that same (3 field) sign-up form.

Take Igor's comments into account, and then hire a decent UX expert/consultant
for 1-2 weeks (40-80 hours) and you've got a VERY viable product.

------
arram
Another vote for the 'Fucking Awesome' camp. I've wanted this feature from
someone forever. I just told everyone at our company to grab it.

------
Void_
I don't like this landing page.

I read the intro paragraph. I would like to see what does it look like. I
don't want to watch a video. I don't want to install it either. Just wanna get
a glimpse of the UI.

None of the links looks like it could lead to some kind of preview.

~~~
bernardom
Agree, that is good feedback. Have a little zoomed-in picture of the "PDF View
Download Sign" bit and you're golden.

------
csmajorfive
YES! I always found it tedious to download from email and reupload. Awesome
work guys. Keep it coming.

One feature we're missing is the ability to have ordering to the multi-party
signatures. For example, we'd like to have our sales guys fill out the
contract, send it to me for a signature, and _then_ send it out to the other
party for a signature.

~~~
joelandren
You can choose order of signers with HelloSign: <http://imgur.com/zjEHn>

~~~
brentledent
Wow, you guys have clearly had this problem before. Thanks for all the
attention to detail you put into this.

------
freehunter
> _All signed documents are legally-binding and automatically backed up in
> your HelloSign account, with all your other important signed documents._

Is this optional? I'd rather not have NDA'd contracts being backed up on a
cloud provider, even if your legal page does look impressive.

~~~
joelandren
It's optional in the API and you can manually delete from our site.

------
rdl
HelloFax is one of my favorite products -- takes something I hate but still
need rarely (fax) and makes it painless. I also love Earth Class Mail for
doing the same thing to receiving postal mail.

I have used the other signers so far (as a customer of comcast, etc.), and was
looking at setting up service with them for my company (to let people sign
various contracts), but it was super complex (still worth it vs. nothing).
Seriously looking at HelloSign.

------
xoail
This is exciting and headed in the right direction. I am definitely going to
use this and provide a feedback. One of the things I am pressing on in 2013 is
going paperless as much as possible. I really liked their product video. Does
anybody know how can we create such product videos? hire agency or something?
can it be done in cheap and effective way?

~~~
joelandren
Revolution Productions did this video for us. Highly recommended:
<http://www.revolution-productions.com/>

We found it to be very cost-effective.

~~~
xoail
Thanks a lot... if I may ask what is the fair price for that kinda of video?

------
borski
This is really cool - it was one of my most common use cases for using
HelloFax.

With that said, I still use Preview now to do all of my signatures - I find it
really easy to just fill out forms and sign with Preview. If I'm not on my
machine, though, and need to fill something out, this is great.

------
alpb
This project reminded me how handwritten signatures are stupid and yet we
still use them in 2013. Looks great but probably if you sign something, that
document is important and if this project is backing up docs at its own
storage, then I must fully trust their privacy policy.

------
verelo
Amazed how many people are loving this. Its cool for sure but its a feature to
me, not a company. If it does want to become a company, that's possible, but
digital signing software has been around for a while.

Hits a great pain point, but i hope there is a bigger vision.

~~~
redler
If it gains traction, I don't think it would surprise anyone if HelloSign were
acquired by Google and incorporated directly into Gmail -- perhaps as part of
the paid version.

------
dmor
I use HelloSign every single day, this is huge for my productivity. Thanks for
giving me an hour of my life back each day guys

------
streeter
Is Paul Buchheit a "founder" of Gmail? Founder seems to imply starting a
company, and Gmail was created inside of Google. Seems like "creator of Gmail"
would be more correct.

------
vinothgopi
This is brilliant! Now why didn't I think of that :)

Small comment: It's probably just me but when you said "sign documents in
GMail" I thought you meant you were doing some sort of email
encryption/editing the email signature. Then I thought "ok this is just
another random plugin for GMail". I had to watch the video and then i went
"OOHHH!!".

------
wahsd
Is there an official, recognized standard that this is based on? My
understanding is that anything you deem as you signature, i.e., any type of
symbol, is, by effect, your signature.

I appreciate HelloSign's efforts, but it seems this is simply a market
generating effort akin to things like home security systems. Even the process
of motorization is a hold-over from a dying age. All the metadata of documents
already create a signature that can be used for authentication. I am quite
sure that HelloSign probably even uses some of those signatures for their
validation process.

It just kind of seems skeuomorphist. Do they support other images than
squiggly lines of a varying unique manner to represent ourselves? I would like
to design a logo or other image to use instead of a stone age process. Take
East Asian signature seals....far cooler than squiggly lines in my opinion.

------
macey
This looks lovely! In the context of my job, though, collaboration features
would make HelloSign absolutely killer. I often deal with documents that 2+
people need to sign. Currently use RightSignature for this, which is an
elegant solution - but I'd welcome the opportunity to cut out a couple steps
:)

~~~
b_ry
I am working on a competitor to RightSigniture called signremotely.com. There
is nothing on the website yet. Still looking for people who have to work with
a lot of signatures like you. What kind of steps are getting in the way, would
love to hear your ideas bryon@SignRemotely.com

Thanks

------
miw-sec-work
Graphical 'signatures' cannot be legally binding as they are trivial to forge.

I also don't understand this retrograde step. I will repeat it. It is trivial
to COPY and FORGE a graphical signature! And from a cloud provider??

What about S/MIME and PGP? These are cryptographically strong, essentially
unforgable signatures that capture time and can ONLY be signed by the party
that holds the private key. That is what i would want from a 'signing'
provider.

I used to love the FireGPG plugin for firefox to "do this on gmail from
firefox", however the javascript model in firefox meant that this plugin
needed to be discontinued. (It could lead to private key disclosure).

Also S/MIME and PGP are open, free, standards that totally make 'graphical'
signatures ancient exploitable technology.

------
meerita
I worked for a company with the most complete, secure and law-reliable e-sign
solution. And this kind of startups offer, well, nothing more than a straight
"signature" solution. They don't offer any more than that. That signature has
more o less 'Level 0' of evidence information in case you want to go a
dispute.

The signature method is more or less like the current signatures you will use
in USA, because you don't have an eID like us, europeans, wich allows us to
sign documents with higher levels of law conformity, security and evidence.

Put it like this: anyone can make this, anyone. Unless you go with stronger
methods, profiting eIDs, and certificates, you're just doing an useless
signature solution.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
> you're just doing an useless signature solution.

I'd have to disagree; The authors are clearly filling a need by simplifying a
process that a large amount of people (many of whom are here in this thread,
it seems) do on a regular basis. Is the process itself horribly flawed? Of
course. But people still have to do it this way, so we may as well automate
it.

~~~
meerita
I'm ok with that: filling the gap by simplifying _one_ type of progress. But
it is not, clearly, the solution to the problem: do a esignature easy,
automated (if such) and secure.

------
mpr3
I think where this could save more time is if you thought about ways
salespeople could close sales easier, since they require signatures so
frequently.

If this product is just for me (i.e. the person who installs this extension)
then it's only going to save me time. How often does the average Google Apps
user need to sign something? And how often does a salesperson require a
signature from somebody using Google Apps?

Just was thinking about where the real pain/problem exists here. And by that,
I mean that it's important to consider where does the problem occur the most
and have the most impact.

------
smugengineer69
I initially thought this was a way to sign documents by recording a video of
you doing a distinctive hand gesture. I immediately did the "finger guns with
a wink" move at my computer screen to simulate what this would be like. I was
sorely disappointed. Seriously though if anyone is looking for startup ideas,
gesture recognition has reached the point where this may well be possible.
Alas, maybe one day.

------
matb33
Feedback: 1) Uploaded signature via smartphone option, which is great! But
cropping was very difficult. Can you make that window bigger? It was like..
100x100

2) The bounding box for the select tool may have been imprecise -- my scan for
my initials had lots of whitespace above it.

3) At one point I tried to do a rotate, and it failed, bringing me back to the
screen to re-email my signature. But the Next button was gone

So far so good, this is awesome.

------
dirtyaura
Looks promising, sorely needed.

However, installation did not work for me. I presume that you are under a
heavy load, put I'll throw this info here in any case if it's any help for you
guys. On the first try, installing proceeded to GMail verification and threw
an error after that (Error page on HelloSign.com). On the second try, it got
stuck after GMail verification and I finally got No Data Received (Error 324
...)

------
nicholasreed
Great competitor to Docusign's ink product, or gmail extension. Nice to see
competition here; making it less painful to close contracts is helpful!

------
acoleman616
This is something that's been a headache for me for quite some time. So
excited about this. Joining the "fucking awesome" camp!

------
brentledent
This is awesome, it solves a problem for me. Congratulations on finding common
problem and delivering a nice solution to it.

------
edanm
Trying this out. If it works as advertised, I'll be _very_ happy.

By the way, maybe someone from hellofax can help me: I'm unclear on your
international support. Can I get a _local_ number for Israel for people to fax
me to? I would love to switch to HelloFax instead of my current online-fax
provider, but I'm not sure if this would work.

------
ricardobeat
Small annoyance: the site only seems to work with a screen width > 1200px.

Maybe there are no Mac users in the company (I'd be surprised), but on OSX the
standard is _not_ to browse in full-screen mode, but with a window little
wider than 980px, the most common site width. This has been happening a lot
lately and seriously bugs me.

------
shakeel_mohamed
I've used Adobe Acrobat Reader in the past to sign documents, it's also free
and many people already have it installed:
[http://www.adobe.com/products/reader/features.html#categoryl...](http://www.adobe.com/products/reader/features.html#categorylens_featureset_0)

I guess this is cool because it's "in the cloud".

------
Kiro
Am I the only one who has never had to sign a document being sent by email?
This is a non-issue for me but still nice.

------
petercoolz
Tried to install this in Firefox and got confused by the Chrome site I was
brought to... I guess this is Chrome only?

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Only Chrome for now. FireFox is coming soon.

------
d0m
Great, congrats. The startup instructions are a bit weird. I think you should
just get asked your signature if you don't have one and then ask you to
install the extension. (I saw no link to ask to install the extension on the
website. I'll recheck later on or search on the chrome extension website)

------
hobbyist
I have always admired simplicity and this is easily one of those simple ideas
executed perfectly well!!

------
joshmlewis
Does this mean it's a direct partnership with Gmail? If so that's pretty
awesome. Or is it a plugin?

------
BvS
Sound awesome but unfortunately it seems to not work if you don't use the US-
English version of Gmail + even after I changed that I received the following
message after hitting the "sign" link: "error: HelloSign couldn't parse your
attachment."

~~~
idointernet
I'm getting the same error in the US.

------
djhworld
It's nice but most contracts that I've signed demand that you return the
contract to them in paper form anyway.

But having the option to sign it, then print it off and send it via snail mail
does save one step I suppose

------
driverdan
Any plans on adding cryptographically signed PDF support? While this is nicely
convenient I'd rather cryptographically sign stuff in Acrobat than just stick
an image of my signature on it.

------
fsokhansanj
I just used this web app and was blown away. Amazing job and no, I am not an
investor, adviser, employee of this company. Just a guy who loves smart and
beautifully engineered products.

------
forcer
Looks awesome. but signing Excel files is broken. It generates PDF file but
extension is still Xls, so Excel won't open it after signing. hopefully you
are aware of this bug :) good luck

------
dmak
You can already do this with Mac OS X...

[http://www.cultofmac.com/127459/sign-your-pdfs-in-preview-
os...](http://www.cultofmac.com/127459/sign-your-pdfs-in-preview-os-x-tips/)

~~~
sqnguyen
Adobe Reader also gives this functionality, however, this feature removes the
context switching.

------
quarterto
The product looks great, and I wish you guys luck. _But_ : the header image
looks partially loaded. It's quite jarring. And the site kinda feels like
Subtlepatterns.com Roulette.

------
quellhorst
I use PDFPen instead to sign PDFs by dragging and dropping a signature into
the .pdf and saving it. For sending contracts out I use RightSignature which
saves a ton of time.

------
taranes
It fails with message "HelloSign couldn't parse your attachment." when I try
to sign a document which has non-latin characters in its file name (like
German umlauts üäö).

------
zobzu
Since signing is now just an image, not sure how much value signing really
should have. Anybody can sign for you once they got one documented signed from
you.

------
ComputerGuru
Really cool. But why do I get an email to "verify my email address" when you
use Gmail's authentication APIs to link to my Gmail account in the first
place?

~~~
joelandren
Nice catch. That's a bit of overkill. We'll remove that.

------
espadagroup
Cool, I'll definitely use this, though it does not support landscape
attachments. I need to be able to rotate the signature. Thanks.

------
antidamage
This shit's appallingly invasive. After downloading the plugin their support
team emailed me a sales pitch.

Really, really unhappy about that.

~~~
antidamage
Just received a second email an hour later, this time for hellofax. What part
of "installing a plugin" makes it OK to email me?

I can't believe anyone supports a company that spams so aggressively.

Are all the near-identical sounding overly positive comments in this thread
all astroturf? Surely a bunch of programmers and networking people can't be
that excited about being able to sign documents online. In fact, this reeks of
astroturfing.

------
ef4
I'm still looking forward to when HelloFax has an API. My existing providers
have terrible APIs and pretty bad reliability.

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Joseph here, cofounder of HelloSign.

We actually have an API live for HelloSign. Is that what you were looking for?

<http://www.hellosign.com/info/api>

If so, we'd love to hear what you think.

~~~
ef4
Hello Joseph, we've exchanged emails before.

No, I meant fax, not signing.

------
le_isms
I'm getting an error page whenever I try to log in with my google apps email.
Would really like to try the product :/

------
SanjayUttam
Looked at the page and totally didn't understand what this even does....Then I
noticed Vimeo was down!

~~~
joelandren
Yeah, we killed Vimeo. Uploading our YouTube version now.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LN1WX_HijE>

------
arno_u_loginlux
Some worldwide community already invented a stable and maintained, production-
compatible, free and open source cryptographic digital signature, with public-
key infrastructure & certificate authority ? GPG/PGP & Web of trust concepts
are so 2000-and-late! Let's SSAS all that open stuff & fuck the market with
another new (temporary) "free" app.

~~~
larrybolt
I agree! Long ago it was possible to determine whenever a signature was
genuine, but these sort of "digital signatures" don't provide any level of
security, verification or anything alike. Even signing using an e-id and card-
reader would be a better way to sign a document really.

------
mayneack
Now all we need is HelloNotarize

------
pepr
Nice to see this, used to do this with just Inkscape -- somewhat more work :).

------
b_ry
IT was not really clear but does anything needs to be installed to use this?

~~~
b_ry
I found my answer in the comments at the end. It needs to be installed and it
is chrome only

------
raphinou
Is this really secure? Isn't there a big risk to ease signature forging?

~~~
anonymouz
Basically it pastes an image of your signature into a PDF (or other document).
So from the point of view of forgeries it is obviously absolutely not secure,
because anybody who receives a signed document from you can then themselves
use your signature to sign a document in such a way.

However, according to the homepage, it is legally binding, which is what you
usually want for business transactions. Compare this to the similiar situation
with faxing: Faxed signatures are legally binding but pretty trivial to forge.

~~~
joelandren
HelloSign eSignatures all have an audit trail:

What is the Audit Trail? To provide you with a transaction history, we track
and timestamp various information from the moment the document is submitted
for signature to when it is completely signed and secured, such as IP
information and UserAgent information. We display some of this information as
part of the Audit Trail that we affix to each executed Signature Request.

<http://www.hellosign.com/info/faq#security>

~~~
anonymouz
I guess that adds some additional legal protection in case there is some
dispute in court (e.g, the court may believe you that you _always_ sign via
HelloSign and that HelloSign is sufficiently trustworthy to trust that absence
of a audit trail means that it was not you who signed the document). It is
probably still easy to forge things, after all, you yourself may also be
signing documents without HelloSign sometimes, but I don't think that is much
of a problem. It has never been all that hard to forge signatures, so in the
end it comes down whether you can actually make a court believe that you
signed the document or not.

------
northband
Very cool - can't wait to use in my app via your API. Nice work fellas.

------
pfisch
So...this is only for chrome then?

------
makira
Since this is free, I'm left to assume I'll be the product.

